# losing motivation...



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

**did it..... 










And yea i know the front of the floor isnt sitting flat...some stuff needs some adjusting 


Ripped my whole suspension out after a small mishap to redo a bunch of stuff and hopefully finish it up for one final time (car is for sale). I got tired of the 4 valve set up so i ordered another manifold, switched to all 1/4" line ran through the car instead of under the car, and am redoing the trunk set up. Ive been sitting staring at my trunk for a few hours and this is what i came up with ....it would be completely covered from the front so you would not see it at all. This leaves the whole spare tire well open for a custom sub box (something my last set up kind of screwed me on). Tell me its cool or tell me to do something else, im losing motivation and would really like to finish it up this week for first class fitment :banghead: 










And the car for good measure 










oh and the old trunk set up (didnt like the compressors visible, and didnt like that my sub box was like 8x8 because there was no room under the floor)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The new setup looks much better imo.. Having it hidden from the back will be nice :thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

i like the new plan. Ive been there before to, rebuilt mine 3 times before i was happy with it. the last time when i ordered the two tanks my car sat untouched for like to weeks. i would go outside, open the hatch and see wires and lines everyone and just shut it and walk away haha. good luck with it, def try and finish it up for the show:thumbup:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

blue bags said:


> i like the new plan. Ive been there before to, rebuilt mine 3 times before i was happy with it. the last time when i ordered the two tanks my car sat untouched for like to weeks. i would go outside, open the hatch and see wires and lines everyone and just shut it and walk away haha. good luck with it, def try and finish it up for the show:thumbup:


 This has been touched probably a total of like 3 work hours since h2o. Ripped everything out, got all new tie rods, ball joints, strut mount bearings, put the front end back together, started cutting **** out for the trunk which led to what you see here and thats it. I fell in love with my mk2 and am really struggling to find time to work on the mk4. I know ill realize when im done how much i miss it though


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

I was in the same boat with my entire car a few months ago. Just hated working on it because it would break more everytime I looked at it. But I pulled through (and got air) and now I am pretty happy with where it stands. Right now I'm looking for a jetta shell with less rust so I can swap everything I have over to it 

This was my dilemma 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4842934-Not-motivated-anymore


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

i think it looks better than before, plus you can actually use you trunk if needed.


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

just sell the car and get a mkV :laugh:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

vr6vdub97 said:


> just sell the car and get a mkV :laugh:


 thats what i want to do 

find someone to buy it


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

no vtec 4me said:


> thats what i want to do
> 
> find someone to buy it


 bring it to my car show well auction it off :laugh:


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

vr6vdub97 said:


> bring it to my car show well auction it off :laugh:


 itll be there...if someone has 15 grand in the pocket they can take it home


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

no vtec 4me said:


> itll be there...if someone has 15 grand in the pocket they can take it home


 Damn that sucks ill only have $14,999.99 haha 

But it will be good exposure and I am sure you will get some offers, just try not to blow a tire and rip any airlines out on the way there


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

vr6vdub97 said:


> Damn that sucks ill only have $14,999.99 haha
> 
> But it will be good exposure and I am sure you will get some offers, just try not to blow a tire and rip any airlines out on the way there


 14999 could take it  but yea itll be there with a nice fs sign on it


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

got everything how i wanted it, brought it inside to mount it all and dont want to do it like this. Im going to shoot myself before i get this set up together!!!!


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

finished yet?!?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

just finish it...everytime i work on the cabrio and when i had my gli i never liked it and always hated the setup regardless of how i did it


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

so....just walked in from finishing it. Two easy leaks i need to fix, but other than that its all good to go. Aside from the fact that i ran the front lines under the car (not what i planned), and under the floor is a LITTLE messy to my standards but its whatever. I ripped the car up the street, smoked some tires, and brought it home. Ill go cruising tomorrow


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

no vtec 4me said:


> so....just walked in from finishing it. Two easy leaks i need to fix, but other than that its all good to go. Aside from the fact that i ran the front lines under the car (not what i planned), and under the floor is a LITTLE messy to my standards but its whatever. I ripped the car up the street, smoked some tires, and brought it home. Ill go cruising tomorrow


 good to hear, haha its ok that its messy, mines crap under the floor to, for some reason i only make the wiring neat on other peoples cars lolumpkin:


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

im interested to see the new setup tomorrow at FCF. 5gal tank?


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

good to hear man


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

I won't be at fcf tomorrow  you can see it at the blitzkrieg BBQ the 13th or toys for tots at fdr the 20th  

And nope, it's a 7 gallon tank


----------



## VWRedcoat (Dec 17, 2005)

word, u missed out on a sick show. well worth my 2hour drive. 

ill be at toy for tots, have to chk it then and those FTG measurements.


----------

